# French types to identify please



## FalkeEins (Nov 12, 2013)

great photo album from a Luftwaffe Hs 126 pilot here 
Top Foto Album Flieger 2.WK Polen, Belgien, Russland usw. viele Flugzeuge !! | eBay

Any knowledgeable person identify these French types from this album for me please


----------



## Wurger (Nov 12, 2013)

The first one is the SNCASE Romano 82.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 12, 2013)

The last one is the Levasseur PL 10 .


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 12, 2013)

The 2nd one is the Liore Et Olivier Le.O 20 from 1928


----------



## Wurger (Nov 12, 2013)

Yep ... I agree.  I thought exactly the same but was a little bit misled by the engine nacelle.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 12, 2013)

I have a thing for ugly bombers - lol

The 3rd one looks so familiar to me but I cannot place it.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 13, 2013)

My guess, and it's only a guess, is that the mystery Bi-Plane bomber is a Farman product.


----------



## le_steph40 (Nov 13, 2013)

The seaplane "white 11", may be Schreck Hydravions type FBA http://www.hydroretro.net/etudegh/fbatype17.pdf


----------



## le_steph40 (Nov 13, 2013)

French seaplanes (and other types) here => Dossiers historiques et techniques
aéronautique française "Historical and technical records French aviation" 
Dossiers historiques et techniques sur l'industrie aéronautique française


----------



## FalkeEins (Nov 13, 2013)

le_steph40 said:


> French seaplanes (and other types) here => Dossiers historiques et techniques
> aéronautique française "Historical and technical records French aviation"
> Dossiers historiques et techniques sur l'industrie aéronautique française



merci mille fois Steph, il y a des fichiers superbes sur ce lien.... thank you guys for your help

these photos were taken in Rochefort - which must be in your part of the world Steph, home to the French Naval Air Arm museum


----------



## le_steph40 (Nov 13, 2013)

FalkeEins said:


> merci mille fois Steph, il y a des fichiers superbes sur ce lien.... thank you guys for your help
> 
> these photos were taken in Rochefort - which must be in your part of the world Steph, home to the French Naval Air Arm museum



Avec plaisir


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 13, 2013)

You can see the lineage of the FBA in "White 11", but I didn't see any of them that fit. Quite puzzling.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 14, 2013)

White 11 is a Supermarine Walrus derivative either built on license or highly modified. The wing, rigging, engine mount and engine are exactly the same, while the forward fuselage above the waterline has significant modifications to the cockpit and aft cabin . Anybody else able to narrow it down further?


----------



## cthornburg (Nov 14, 2013)

The 3rd one Biplane Flying Boat is FBA(Schreck) 293

Chris


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 15, 2013)

A different view of the FBA(Schreck) 293






Geo


----------



## FalkeEins (Nov 15, 2013)

you may be right there .. thanks again to everyone who responded!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 15, 2013)

cthornburg said:


> The 3rd one Biplane Flying Boat is FBA(Schreck) 293
> 
> Chris



THANK YOU! That was driving me nuts!


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 15, 2013)

Spot on! So whom stole from whom then? Nice ID!


----------



## FalkeEins (Nov 28, 2013)

here's another one - some sort of prototype I'd imagine. I suspected the CAO 700...but that's got a big round nose and four engines....The forum moderator over at the French 'Aeroforums' said, no, I'm not telling what it is while the auction is still on-going. Personally I don't see the point in that, its obviously a rare type - I haven't got a clue what it is ..anyone ? ..please ?


----------



## Gastounet (Nov 28, 2013)

It's a SNCAC 150, prototype of a high altitude bomber, destroyed when France was invaded

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FalkeEins (Nov 28, 2013)

thanks Gastounet.. trop fort!


----------

